# Ice fishing boots



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been shopping for new boots. 
I have a pair of the Gander Mtn Muck style boots. 1200g I think. Didn't cut it on those bitter mornings and days. 
They're fine for work because I'm constantly moving. I wear insultated Redwing loggers without the steel toe for winter climbing because steel toe is a killer below 30 degrees. 
I wear liners and have a ton of the best socks money can buy. But still need toe warmers sitting on the ice for extended periods. 
I've been looking at a bunch of different boots for ice fishing and can't make a decision. 
Ive heard good things about the Mickey Mouse boots. I was also considering the Artic Mucks. But I was leaning towards Baffin Artic boots. They have some nice looking boots from -40 to -146 for $100-$250. 
I just picked up a pair of Herman Survivors at Walmart for $50. They're supposed to be good to -40. Thought I'd try em out but still want to get another pair. Once the hands or feet are cold it gets miserable quick. 
Curious if anyone else had an opinion on them, the others I've mentioned or any others that you've been using and satisfied with.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

.Military mickey mouse boots can be had brand new on ebay for between $40-$60. My last psir last about 15 years.


----------



## HLS (Jul 13, 2004)

I still have a pair of Herman Survivors I bought from L. L. Bean. I don't remember whether Jimmy Carter or Ronald Reagan was president. They were my cold weather boots for years. They are not waterproof, but Sno Seal takes care of that for the most part (quick dunks, short wades). I put a lot of miles on them and the only thing I have replaced is laces. I don't know whether it was because of their age or mine, but I had to get something warmer a couple years ago for ice fishing (LaCrosse pac boots).

That being said, I doubt the 2015 Wal Mart Survivors are comparable to mine, but hey, you never know.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, my buddy swears by the Mickey Mouse boots . 
Just checked out LaCrosse Ice Man and Ice King... Look good. 
As far as the Hermans, I had a pair 20+ years ago and remember them being really warm and comfortable but I lived in Va, the winters are much milder there. We actually wished for snow. Lol. 
If they don't work for ice fishing ...for $50 if figured, what the hell, I'll get plenty of everyday use out of them this winter.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Funny you mentioned the Baffin's. I bought a pair on clearance online 2 years ago, studded them with sheet metal screws. They are rated to -30 or something crazy like that. First boots ever that have kept my feet almost too warm. The liners are made with the space blanket type insulation and even stayed warm when they got soaked during a rainy wet ice tournament. I don't know that I'd spend $250-300 on them but at $125 they don't owe me anything even though they are basically good as new after 2 years on the ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have posted this before but the Cabelas Trans Alaskan boots are my favorite boots by far. They are extremely light weight, waterproof, comfortable, and extremely warm. They are not cheap but you will get what you pay for. They are super warm but my feet never sweat and only 1 pair of socks is required. I will fish from 6am to 6am and my feet never get cold standing on the ice all day with very little movement. Look at the reviews and judge for yourself but I like these so much I bought another pair the next day . I hate when I find something I like and when it wears out they are discontinued so I made sure I would have them for years to come.http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Trans-Alaska-III-Pac-Boot/749505.uts


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lacrosse alpha lites is what I just got. Neoprene knee boots for hunting. Especially after last gun season and all the rain, mud, and crossing flowing creeks while driving had to get waterproof knee boots. Cant wait to use them on the ice as they're nice and warm. Couldn't pass the deal up $61 at mills fleet farm originally $160


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Mickey Mouse are super warm but also super bulky. I don't like walking in them all day. I like a lower cut boot so I went with the Baffin Journey's this fall. Haven't tried on ice yet but they seem like the best boots I have ever had. Removable liner that is very similar to a ski boot. sierratrading had them on clearance and I got them for like 114 or something. Did wear them out catfishing. Definitely way to warm for them but they were super waterproof throwing cast net.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I love my Baffin impact .


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I liked all the Baffin Polar Series. Impact, Apex and especially the Eigers. I have no problem spending money on a good pair of boots. I just want to make sure I'm getting what I'm paying for. 
Those Cabelas look pretty decent.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

My vote goes to muck arctics


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Mickey Mouse Boots; Black or White


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Ranger Pac Boots. Not too heavy, warm, dry, and the price is right.


----------

